# HoodRich car show *Lowriders, DUB's, Imports, Classics, and Hoochies within*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

I did another car show trifecta this weekend. Started off with Cars and Coffee on Saturday, the Concorso Ferrari in Pasadena and culminated my car show fix for the weekend with the 3rd Annual Bell Car Show in Bell, CA.

I didn't even know this car show was going on this Sunday and it was only a bit over a block from my house! I got home from hanging with the rich at the Concorso Ferrari when my roommate mentions that there is a car show just down the street. I was a bit intrigued but once he mentioned that there where a bunch of hoochies walking around I was SOLD! I was out of there quicker than Clark Kent turns into Superman.

This show was the opposite end of the spectrum from the Concorso Ferrari I had just been at. Only commonalities where the passion for the automobile and the fact that they had closed down a major thoroughfare through a city in order to hold the show.

There were hundreds of cars at this events and well I'll just let the pics speak for themselves. This was definite L.A. car culture!


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

As always the full gallery is available at CNCpics.com

Thanks,

-Leo


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

While I would never drive any of those cars, I must admit there were some creative ones on display there.


----------

